# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تراز تربیت معلم چند لازمه؟

## fateme76

سلام بچه ها ی سوال داشتم...من هم سهمیه ی ایثارگری دارم و هم پدرم کارمند بوده...تربیت معلم علاقه دارم ولی از دور و بر میشنوم ک تراز مورد نیاز واسه قبولی تربیت معلم 6500 هستش درحالی ک تراز من تو ازمونا بهتر از 5000 نمیشه....راهنمایی کنید لطفا  و ی چیز دگ اینکه دبیری چ فرقی باتربیت معلم داره و شرایطش چیه و ایا دانشگاه ازادم داره؟

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام بچه ها ی سوال داشتم...من هم سهمیه ی ایثارگری دارم و هم پدرم کارمند بوده...تربیت معلم علاقه دارم ولی از دور و بر میشنوم ک تراز مورد نیاز واسه قبولی تربیت معلم 6500 هستش درحالی ک تراز من تو ازمونا بهتر از 5000 نمیشه....راهنمایی کنید لطفا  و ی چیز دگ اینکه دبیری چ فرقی باتربیت معلم داره و شرایطش چیه و ایا دانشگاه ازادم داره؟


تراز 6500 واسه کنکور با رتبه حدود 20000 هم شاید به دست بیاد

نگران رتبه کنکور نباش

تراز 6500 خیلی افتضاحه تو کنکور

من خودم تربیت معلم با تراز 8900 پارسال رفتم 
توضیح بیشتر خواستی میدم

5000 کانون الانت معادل 8000 کنکور ترازش

----------


## hsam

> سلام بچه ها ی سوال داشتم...من هم سهمیه ی ایثارگری دارم و هم پدرم کارمند بوده...تربیت معلم علاقه دارم ولی از دور و بر میشنوم ک تراز مورد نیاز واسه قبولی تربیت معلم 6500 هستش درحالی ک تراز من تو ازمونا بهتر از 5000 نمیشه....راهنمایی کنید لطفا  و ی چیز دگ اینکه دبیری چ فرقی باتربیت معلم داره و شرایطش چیه و ایا دانشگاه ازادم داره؟


دبیری فرقی با تربیت معلم نداره

شما بایدترازتون توی ازمون6500سراسری  بالا تر باشد تا مجاز بشی درحالی که افرادی که برای مصاحبه دعوت می شن ترازاشون بالای 7500 یا 8000 است

----------


## fateme76

> تراز 6500 واسه کنکور با رتبه حدود 20000 هم شاید به دست بیاد
> 
> نگران رتبه کنکور نباش
> 
> تراز 6500 خیلی افتضاحه تو کنکور
> 
> من خودم تربیت معلم با تراز 8900 پارسال رفتم 
> 
> 
> ...


همیشه  تو کنکور تراز افت میکنه اما چیزی ک شما میگید دور از ذهنه

----------


## fateme76

> دبیری فرقی با تربیت معلم نداره
> 
> شما بایدترازتون توی ازمون6500سراسری  بالا تر باشد تا مجاز بشی درحالی که افرادی که برای مصاحبه دعوت می شن ترازاشون بالای 7500 یا 8000 است



اوووو چ خبره مگه 8000؟؟؟پس تاثیر سهمیه کجاست

----------


## Amin 95

دبیری فرقی با تربیت معلم نداره

قبلا اسم دانشگاه فرهنگیان تربیت معلم بود

و دانش جو میگیره برای دبیری یا تربیت بدنی

شرایط عمومیش رو که همه دارن

ولی اختصاصیش

اینه که قدتون(برای خانوما میگم) بالای 155
چشمتون سالم باشه یا با عینک ده دهم 

و یه سری شرایط مثل سلامتی گوش ها

کدوم حرفم دور از ذهن بود

----------


## Amin 95

> دبیری فرقی با تربیت معلم نداره
> 
> شما بایدترازتون توی ازمون6500سراسری  بالا تر باشد تا مجاز بشی درحالی که افرادی که برای مصاحبه دعوت می شن ترازاشون بالای 7500 یا 8000 است


حسام عزیز من پارسال رفتم مصاحبش
منی که ترازم 8900 بود بودم
کسی که 6600 هم بود دیدم

همه مدلش میان

خوبه که موقع انتخاب رشته کلی توضیح دادم راجع به فرهنگیان

----------


## Amin 95

> اوووو چ خبره مگه 8000؟؟؟پس تاثیر سهمیه کجاست


نه خیالتون تخت بالای 6500 همگی دعوت میشن من سریع عجین میشم با هم جنسام 
از خیلی هاشون پرسیدم زیر 7000 بودن
طرف با 30000 منطقه اومده بود خیلی رتبش داغون بود والا

----------


## _Zari_

> دبیری فرقی با تربیت معلم نداره
> 
> شما بایدترازتون توی ازمون6500سراسری  بالا تر باشد تا مجاز بشی درحالی که افرادی که برای مصاحبه دعوت می شن ترازاشون بالای 7500 یا 8000 است





> حسام عزیز من پارسال رفتم مصاحبش
> منی که ترازم 8900 بود بودم
> کسی که 6600 هم بود دیدم
> 
> همه مدلش میان
> 
> خوبه که موقع انتخاب رشته کلی توضیح دادم راجع به فرهنگیان





> نه خیالتون تخت بالای 6500 همگی دعوت میشن من سریع عجین میشم با هم جنسام 
> از خیلی هاشون پرسیدم زیر 7000 بودن
> طرف با 30000 منطقه اومده بود خیلی رتبش داغون بود والا


ترازم7920 رتبم 1614 دعوت نشدم ب شانسه همه چی...رشته های فرهنگیانمم تو اولویت 1و2 بودن  هم سنم هم معدلم هم ترازم خوب بود هم اینکه رشته های بومی رو هم زده بودم...

----------


## fateme76

> دبیری فرقی با تربیت معلم نداره
> 
> قبلا اسم دانشگاه فرهنگیان تربیت معلم بود
> 
> و دانش جو میگیره برای دبیری یا تربیت بدنی
> 
> شرایط عمومیش رو که همه دارن
> 
> ولی اختصاصیش
> ...


این شرایط رو دارم اما اینکه میگید تو کنکور تراز بالاتر میره برعکسه ها

----------


## fateme76

> نه خیالتون تخت بالای 6500 همگی دعوت میشن من سریع عجین میشم با هم جنسام 
> از خیلی هاشون پرسیدم زیر 7000 بودن
> طرف با 30000 منطقه اومده بود خیلی رتبش داغون بود والا


وای ایشالله ک بتونم...یعنی با تراز زیر 6500 ولی رتبه ی سهمیه ی 4000 میتونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fateme76

> حسام عزیز من پارسال رفتم مصاحبش
> منی که ترازم 8900 بود بودم
> کسی که 6600 هم بود دیدم
> 
> همه مدلش میان
> 
> خوبه که موقع انتخاب رشته کلی توضیح دادم راجع به فرهنگیان


هر اطلاعاتی دارید بگید خیییلی نیاز دارم فکرم مشغوله

----------


## fateme76

> حسام عزیز من پارسال رفتم مصاحبش
> منی که ترازم 8900 بود بودم
> کسی که 6600 هم بود دیدم
> 
> همه مدلش میان
> 
> خوبه که موقع انتخاب رشته کلی توضیح دادم راجع به فرهنگیان


قبول شدید؟؟؟؟رتبتون چن بود

----------


## hsam

> اوووو چ خبره مگه 8000؟؟؟پس تاثیر سهمیه کجاست


این بدون سهمیه بود برای ایثارگران فکر کنم 6500 قبول شه

----------


## hsam

> نه خیالتون تخت بالای 6500 همگی دعوت میشن من سریع عجین میشم با هم جنسام 
> از خیلی هاشون پرسیدم زیر 7000 بودن
> طرف با 30000 منطقه اومده بود خیلی رتبش داغون بود والا


باسه منطقه سه 15000 تزازش به 6500 می رسه 
الان باسه منطقه سه افراد زیر 8000 به نظر من تربیت معلم رو می ارن ما بقی نمی تونن قبول شن

----------


## hsam

> هر اطلاعاتی دارید بگید خیییلی نیاز دارم فکرم مشغوله


چه می خوای بدونی

----------


## sajjaad1

> این شرایط رو دارم اما اینکه میگید تو کنکور تراز بالاتر میره برعکسه ها


تراز آزمون های کانون از 9000 و کنکور از 15000 محاسبه میشه پس 5000 کانون تقریبا برابره با 8300 کنکور.مثلا میگن تراز های بالای 6200 کانون برای پزشکی شانس زیاد دارن ولی تو کنکور بالای 9200.یا مثلا خود من میانگین ترازم تو کانون 6550 بود تو کنکور 9770 شدم

----------

